# Left handed 1911, 5.11 and other things



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

When I retired it had been a while since I messed with guns. I had a few and inherited a few. I decided I was going left handed. I got a lefty AR, two bolt 308s both Rugers. One was the 308 gun site scout but that is as long as it lasted. The rest of my dozen plus are right handed.

I got it in my head I was going to get a true left handed 1911. At $5,000 plus I got over that want quick,

I believe it is more important than ever to arm your household. I'm looking forward to cool weather carrying, long days at the range and a hunt or two.

I'm tired of that 5.11 I've been carrying. By the way. I'll never buy another 5.11 product. Any product net page that requires me to give my email address just to look at their products will never get a wooden nickel from me.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm left handed. I look for ambi type pistols where at a minimum the mag release is on both sides. I've taught myself to be able to handle everything else (clearing jams, etc) on a right handed pistol. 

Rifles I find I actually like them right handed. For me, I can keep my left hand near the trigger guard while working the bolt or action on a semi. It's easier for me to reach up and reposition my hand on the forward stock then potentially finding the trigger again in a rapid situation. 

Just me, a lefty in a wrong handed world.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Son 2 has the same left hand--left eye thing going on but has learned to compensate marvelously over the years. Son 2 learned to shoot righthanded and shame on me for not picking up on it when he was young, he did many things lefthanded and some things righthanded. So a number of years ago, when he was in his early teens, we were shooting skeet on a 5 stand and Son 1 and I just had enough of Son 2 missing everything. The range master who was working the machines was also an instructor and he picked on it before everyone else, asks Son 2 to shoot lefthanded and damn, he starts knocking orange clays out of the sky with great consistency. Now, I'm the worst shot in the family...


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

My grand son is right handed but left eye dominate. In Germany he has very few times to shoot. I just hope some day they can get back to the states.


----------



## jnichols2 (Mar 24, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> When I retired it had been a while since I messed with guns. I had a few and inherited a few. I decided I was going left handed. I got a lefty AR, two bolt 308s both Rugers. One was the 308 gun site scout but that is as long as it lasted. The rest of my dozen plus are right handed.
> 
> I got it in my head I was going to get a true left handed 1911. At $5,000 plus I got over that want quick,
> 
> ...


About half the 1911 pistols on the market have an ambidextrous safety, one on both the right and left side. As long as you get one of these, it will be just fine.

The magazine release can be worked with your left index finger. I work the slide lock by switching the gun to my right hand if there is no hurry. In a defense situation, the slide will lock back by itself when the magazine is empty anyway.

You're right, the "left handed" pistol is a very expensive pipe dream. Just get a gun you can handle the safety and magazine release.

My 1911 has a "ambi" safety, everything else I learned to work with it. My Ruger LC9 is small enough that I can reach my left thumb to the other side to flip the safety off.

Don't spend $5,000 and not even be able to get the model you like.

I have it from good sources that everything in Heaven is "Left Handed Only". :-D


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

jnichols2 said:


> I have it from good sources that everything in Heaven is "Left Handed Only". :-D


I just recently discovered that they don't make left handed tv remotes.

Moms Demand Action really ought to be more concerned about things like that, instead of silly inconsequential things like Kroger disallowing skateboards.


----------

